# Shooting low with p226 extreme



## Bumfighter (Apr 11, 2012)

So today I went out and shot some rounds to get in some practice with my new pistol and when i was shooting at about 15 yards I got a decent grouping in the bulls eye. I moved it out to 25 yards to get some practice in and i put a decent amount of rounds into a target and majority were shooting low, had couple bulls eye from a couple different mags but nothing consistent except shooting low. Is it that im pulling the pistol down when i pull the trigger or just dont have the right sight picture?

This is with my P226 extreme 9mm

Heres a picture of the target


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Since your group is pretty well centered, I would say you may be anticipating the trigger break. I do it myself and the result is low shots. Slow you rate of fire and concentrate on the trigger pull. Your groups should improve in no time.


----------



## wilburfan (Nov 19, 2011)

*Right on the money!*

I think Hud is right on the money with his response. Try shooting at 10 yards at a plain white target with a round sticker dot as your aiming point and concentrate on a slow smooth triger pull. If you have some dummy rounds you can load them in the the magazine with live rounds. You will likely see your muzzle dip when you hit on a dummy round showing the antisipation that Hud is talking about. Even a small dip will drop your rounds low at 25 yards. Not a bad group otherwise! Good luck..


----------

